# [SOLVED] AVP2 - Single Player won't load!



## ChaosancheZ (Jun 12, 2009)

Hey everyone! :wave:

I just installed AVP2 to my laptop this afternoon. I went to play some single player, and all it does is say its loading. I've waited over 10 minutes for it to load, but it still doesnt work.

I re-installed it and it does the same thing! This is for all three campains.

I would really appreciate it if someone could help me figure out the problem, as this was one of my favourite games on the PC.

Thanks everyone :grin::sigh:


----------



## -WOLF- (Jan 17, 2009)

*Re: AVP2 - Single Player won't load!*

Hello and welcome to TSF.
Make sure your antivirus is not blocking the game.
Try running the game in compatibility mode for Windows 2000/98.

You can also try defragging your HD


----------



## RockmasteR (Aug 10, 2007)

*Re: AVP2 - Single Player won't load!*

could you please post your full laptop specs?
also download Revo uninstaller from my sig and use it to uninstall the game
and all its remaining in the registry and on your HDD and then install it again


----------



## ChaosancheZ (Jun 12, 2009)

*Re: AVP2 - Single Player won't load!*

Thanks for all the suggestions & help guys! But I found the problem...

I had an out-dated version of the game, and the single-player wouldnt load because I downloaded the new Master server patch from lithFAQ. All I needed to do was download the 1.0.9.6 patch for AVP2 from FileFront and it worked again!!

Thank you guys for the suggestions though, its good to know that I can come here to get PC help anytime.
I'll be sure to post here again if I have any trouble with my PC.

Thanks again! :wave:


----------



## RockmasteR (Aug 10, 2007)

*Re: AVP2 - Single Player won't load!*

glad to hear that it is working for you, please mark this thread as solved under thread tools


----------



## -WOLF- (Jan 17, 2009)

Just don't try to play online, it wont work.


----------

